# Lifting my QSW.... lift raise quantum syncro wagon



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

My QSW is badly needing a suspension update. I figured Ill give it a little lift while I'm at it.

Was thinking of using these mk3 bilstein rears off ebay for the rear with some kind of spacer to move the perch up a little. They are half the price of the HDs....










What do you think this setup would act like with the stock springs?



For the front I was going to use the OE replacement Boge gas shocks and lengthen the housings 2" and space the subframe an inch or so with the stock springs.

How does this set up sound? Post your set up.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Decided to go with mk3 kyb's in the rear with ebay coilover sleeves fitted to them with the stock springs. This will give me an adjustable lift.

I am thinking I will just replace the front struts, or maybe space them an inch. I don't think I want to go to all the trouble of cutting and welding and subframe spacing.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Well no one finds this interesting. That's ok. 


Got a bunch of parts: 










Gonna have to figure out exactly what to do with the rear perches and springs. 


I think I am just going to put some audi 90 springs on the front with the stock struts.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Looks good. I'll get a pic of the front set up on my car for you.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Pictures, please! Just got my head back from machine shop. Fig'd if you gonna do a head gasket den do it ra'ht.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

I'll get pictures soon. I got the back lifted but forgot to take many pictures like always...

Ended up buying some front strut housings off a member on the syncro list that have the spring perch cut and welded 1.5 inches higher. Then just stock kyb and stock springs.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Got it all done. 

Stock struts and springs in the front with the perches cut and welded 1.5 inches up.

Kyb mk3 struts in the rear with the stock springs and a coil cut.

Raised it about 2 inches all around and it rides great on 4 new firestone winterforce 185/70/14 snows.


I am really happy with it. Check it:


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

Major thumbs up! Looks like you decided not to space the subframe??? From what I gather you would get another inch...but would it be worth it? prolly not. Good wright up and WELL DONE.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Looks good, I'll prob do that to my QSW someday. 

Just dont use the phrase, "check it" makes you sound dumb...


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

DubbinChris said:


> Just dont use the phrase, "check it" makes you sound dumb...


 
Saying things like that makes you sound dumb. 


Thanks for the compliment though...


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Not really.....and you're welcome. 

Let us know if you add any more to it.


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Looks great! Im getting ready to lift my QSW! I have three right now and plan lifting the one I just bought. One of them is already lifted but it was not done correctly and the strut reaches the top of it's travel on bumps and it's no good. I like the MK3 option in back. For the front Im planning on extending the housing 1 1/2" and raising the perch the same but putting a spacer at the bottom so the strut insert will have normal range of motion. 

Did you wind up using the coil sleeves in back or just as you said.

Cheers!


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

No, coil sleeves rode terrible. Just chopped the stock springs enough to fit and jammed em in. Rides decent.


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

What is the best way to lift a qsw?


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

subframe lift? taller coils? Doing some research, but I have not found much usefull info.
Thanks


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

You have PM. I've got all the answers.


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice video.


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

this is mine with a "mock up lift"


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

gravityjunkie said:


> subframe lift? taller coils? Doing some research, but I have not found much usefull info.
> Thanks


A combo of those, I also did 2" shock tube extensions to keep the wheel travel, didn't want the shocks topping out.


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Row1Rich said:


> A combo of those, I also did 2" shock tube extensions to keep the wheel travel, didn't want the shocks topping out.


What do you think about using hockey pucks rather than square tubing for sub frame spacers?


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

I wouldn't use hockey pucks. They will split. The 4X4 guys use them for body lifts. The entire weight of the car rests on the subframe so....

Here's what I used. You need 6. :thumbup:

http://www.mountainoffroad.com/_e/J..._Body_Lift_Individual_Pucks_Universal_Fit.htm


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree with gfunk00, hockeypucks are not the way to go, you can get real "body spacers" for a good price and then you wont have to worry about them falling apart on you.


----------



## jeroland (May 29, 2010)

Alright thanks for your opinions. Those aluminum spacers definitely look nice... and for only $6 bucks a piece not a bad deal.... My QSWs subframe is currently spaced out with square tubing. It works okay but I am worried that they will begin to squash leaving space for it to start rattling and slopping around...


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

jeroland said:


> Alright thanks for your opinions. Those aluminum spacers definitely look nice... and for only $6 bucks a piece not a bad deal.... My QSWs subframe is currently spaced out with square tubing. It works okay but I am worried that they will begin to squash leaving space for it to start rattling and slopping around...


I used square tubing but welded in a thick walled shaft the same length as the width of the tubing, they're getting a little rusty but I'm not too worried yet


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

gravityjunkie said:


> this is mine with a "mock up lift"


Watch for driveline binding at that height. Unless you're doing something to offset that??


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

gravityjunkie said:


> this is mine with a "mock up lift"


You are going to have a hard time getting the rear that high with the stock A-arms.


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

4doorhoor said:


> You are going to have a hard time getting the rear that high with the stock A-arms.


what a-arms will fit?


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Ha.

The ones that you make.


----------

